# Fruit Merchant



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anywhere know where I can get good quality fresh fruit and veg? I'm not impressed with the supermarkets. 

Alhaurin de la Torre/Grande/benalmadena/Torremolinos please!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TheHendersons said:


> Does anywhere know where I can get good quality fresh fruit and veg? I'm not impressed with the supermarkets.
> 
> Alhaurin de la Torre/Grande/benalmadena/Torremolinos please!



Theres an indoor market in De La Torre, its quite close to the Mercadona in town, Its a big white building and it does local produce, fruit, veg, meat, dairy......

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

..... and theres the outdoor market every Wednesday in the feria ground

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, the indoor markets, _mercados de abastos_ are definitely better than supermarkets for any fresh food, not just fruit and veg. They often close at 2 pm though.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Found them :clap2: many thanks!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I find Mercadona's fresh fruit and veg. really sad-- and virtually nothing locally produced.Plums come from SAmerica etc etc. Potatoes are poor quality--sprouting happily in the bags and lots of fruit on the point of going off. Such a shame.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

It is such a shame considering how much fruit is produced in Andalusia..


----------

